
Http-decision-diagram - ShaneWilton
https://github.com/for-GET/http-decision-diagram
======
csense
Interesting, but how many people building HTTP applications actually follow
this diagram in full?

~~~
ShaneWilton
Based on the thousands upon thousands of HTTP applications I've crawled in my
life, approximately 0.

A disheartening percentage of the work we've put into Tinfoil Security's web
vulnerability scanner involves dealing with websites that aren't to spec, and
so break in unexpected ways.

